

Add your local knowledge to the map with Google Map Maker for the United States - potomak
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/add-your-local-knowledge-to-map-with.html

======
paganel
> Before Google Map Maker—a product that enables people to add to and update
> the map for locations around the world—only 15 percent of the world’s
> population had detailed online maps of their neighborhoods.

It's like OpenStreetMap doesn't even exist. This is sad, coming from an
official Google blog, I don't think it's the good way forward.

~~~
simonw
Yeah, this aspect of Google Map Maker really annoys me. If you contribute to
OpenStreetMap, your contributions are under a much more useful license than if
you contribute to Google.

~~~
mdaniel
While I agree with what you said, and with the spirit of OSM, be aware of the
"network effect" here. Which would you rather have: a million people
contributing to (AFAIK) the most widely used online mapping tool, or one
hundred people contributing to a more liberally licensed tool?

------
fdb
It's interesting to see how much / what details they store for a street:

Things like: \- popularity \- surface type \- bicycle suitability

Click on details to see all of the data:

[http://www.google.com/mapmaker?gw=39&fid=0x89c25886668d8...](http://www.google.com/mapmaker?gw=39&fid=0x89c25886668d8135:0xdd205cb3ded1efd3)

